# Converting a horse barn into a woodworking shop



## Ric (Sep 29, 2007)

*Removing the stalls*

I have been asked to do a blog on converting a horse barn into my woodworking shop. Unfortunately I wasn't with it enough to take pictures of the process so far. So I will recap what has happened up to now, then I will start taking picures as I go from here.

I started with the barn as left by the former owners. The barns had 5 horse stalls, a tack room, 2 storage areas, a central alley, and the hayloft. As part of the purchase agreement, the former owners took all the metal gates to the stalls, but left the stall dividers (and two stall mats that were trapped under them). 4 of the stalls had a door to the outside and the 5th stall just had a window. Each of the 2 storage areas had a window. Very little cleaning had been done so you could definately tell it was a barn!

One window was actually finished, a second was framed in and the third was just a rough opening with a piece of plywood nailed over it.

The first thing I did was take all the stalls apart. I ended up with almost a hundred 2×6's 10' long that I have been using to do the rough carpentry and build a few things out of. I built a quick an dirty stand for my mitersaw, nothing fancy, just something to get it off of the floor. As so much work has to be done up in the trusses (remove the upper stall framing, install electrical, insulation, dust collection system, etc.) I built a platform that I can drag around the shop to work where ever I need to. It is tall enough to get my head within 6" of the bottom of the trusses and is 3' wide and 6' long. I made a smaller one for the office.

I spent several days preasurewashing everything before I finally got it relatively clean enough to proceed.

I have installed all the outlet boxes around the perimeter of the shop and have started to pull the wiring. I desided to put the outlets at 4' above the floor rather than the normal 18" to get them above any benches I might put against a wall. I also spaced them roughly 4' apart. I am also putting in 220V outlets around the shop. I am putting them at my eye level and about every 8'.

I have installed and wired a P-C 80 gal. compressor which has been a great help as I can use any of my pneumatic tools without worrying about running out of air like I was with my little 2 gal. one.

As things are starting to cool off, I am getting estimates for the heating system. I would love to have radiant floor heating, but to retrofit it now would require putting 1x furring strips an then a plywood floor. I can do the work, easy enough, a heating installer just gave me a quote for forced air that is less than i would spend on materials and I would have to do any work. It would also allow me to have a gas hookup in the shop for a steam box burner.

Well, that is where I am at now. More later.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Ric said:


> *Removing the stalls*
> 
> I have been asked to do a blog on converting a horse barn into my woodworking shop. Unfortunately I wasn't with it enough to take pictures of the process so far. So I will recap what has happened up to now, then I will start taking picures as I go from here.
> 
> ...


Hi Ric;
I'm a barn person, and lover of barns….okay I'm hooked, so blog away and I'll be reading.

I see your next door to me, so how's the cold coming along, over your way?
Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Ric said:


> *Removing the stalls*
> 
> I have been asked to do a blog on converting a horse barn into my woodworking shop. Unfortunately I wasn't with it enough to take pictures of the process so far. So I will recap what has happened up to now, then I will start taking picures as I go from here.
> 
> ...


Ditto!

Looking forward to what is next and some photos.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Ric said:


> *Removing the stalls*
> 
> I have been asked to do a blog on converting a horse barn into my woodworking shop. Unfortunately I wasn't with it enough to take pictures of the process so far. So I will recap what has happened up to now, then I will start taking picures as I go from here.
> 
> ...


Keep her coming?


----------



## Fingersleft (Sep 25, 2007)

Ric said:


> *Removing the stalls*
> 
> I have been asked to do a blog on converting a horse barn into my woodworking shop. Unfortunately I wasn't with it enough to take pictures of the process so far. So I will recap what has happened up to now, then I will start taking picures as I go from here.
> 
> ...


Hi Ric,

Interesting project. As a long time horse owner and a barn owner, I've come to undertand a lot about barn construction. Most of my knowledge came from the owner of County Woodshed here in Colorado who is the premier wood barn builder in the area. You didn't mention the age of the barn or if it was orginally built as a barn, and if it was built as a "pole building", or sits on a foundation. The reason I asked the question is that a purpose-built barn is generally build very differently. Here in Colorado, most barns are built as pole buildings with no convention foundations and wall framing that is hung horizontally on large timbers which are sunk into the ground - in my area, below at least 6 feet. This technique can produce some very large and study buildings. While this kind of construction might seem far less sturdy, It is, in fact very strong, if done properly.

The reason for this has more to do with real estate taxes. Pole buildings are not taxed here. Also, whether a pole barn or conventional construction, a good barn builder will frame the barn "loose" - not "tight" like a house. The reason for this is that horse barnes, even expensive ones, are generally not heated. Therefore the framing needs to move as the temperature moves up and down - sometimes quite a bit over a large span. In my area we see winter temps as low as -35degrees and summer temps as high as 90 degrees. Quite a swing. Maine should be about the same.

If some of this applies to your building, you may want to be a bit careful about tightening the building up. It may be a bit tempting to tighten up some framing which appears to have spaces in it, but that's generally not a good idea. Now that you're going to heat it, the whole thing is going to want to expand. You want to let it do that.

Would love to know more about your building. Photos and any history you could provide sure help. Also, like Frank, I'm somewhat of a barn person. They're becoming a lost part of the American culture and many are simply being bulldozed over. Good ones need to be cared for. And my hats off to you for doing that.

I'll follow you post as the project develops. If you have any questions, please shout.


----------



## Fingersleft (Sep 25, 2007)

Ric said:


> *Removing the stalls*
> 
> I have been asked to do a blog on converting a horse barn into my woodworking shop. Unfortunately I wasn't with it enough to take pictures of the process so far. So I will recap what has happened up to now, then I will start taking picures as I go from here.
> 
> ...


Hi Ric,

Interesting project. As a long time horse owner and a barn owner, I've come to undertand a lot about barn construction. Most of my knowledge came from the owner of County Woodshed here in Colorado who is the premier wood barn builder in the area. You didn't mention the age of the barn or if it was orginally built as a barn, and if it was built as a "pole building", or sits on a foundation. The reason I asked the question is that a purpose-built barn is generally build very differently. Here in Colorado, most barns are built as pole buildings with no convention foundations and wall framing that is hung horizontally on large timbers which are sunk into the ground - in my area, below at least 6 feet. This technique can produce some very large and study buildings. While this kind of construction might seem far less sturdy, It is, in fact very strong, if done properly.

The reason for this has more to do with real estate taxes. Pole buildings are not taxed here. Also, whether a pole barn or conventional construction, a good barn builder will frame the barn "loose" - not "tight" like a house. The reason for this is that horse barnes, even expensive ones, are generally not heated. Therefore the framing needs to move as the temperature moves up and down - sometimes quite a bit over a large span. In my area we see winter temps as low as -35 degrees and summer temps as high as 90 degrees. Quite a swing. Maine should be about the same.

If some of this applies to your building, you may want to be a bit careful about tightening the building up. It may be a bit tempting to tighten up some framing which appears to have spaces in it, but that's generally not a good idea. Also, lining the interior with drywall or some other kind of surface, like a conventional house, requires a bit of a different technique. Now that you're going to heat it, the whole thing is going to want to expand. You want to let it do that.

Would love to know more about your building. Photos and any history you could provide would sure help. Also, like Frank, I'm somewhat of a barn person. They're becoming a lost part of the American culture and many classic buildings are simply being bulldozed over. Good ones deserve to be cared for. And my hats off to you for doing that.

I'll follow you post as the project develops. If you have any questions, please shout.


----------



## Fingersleft (Sep 25, 2007)

Ric said:


> *Removing the stalls*
> 
> I have been asked to do a blog on converting a horse barn into my woodworking shop. Unfortunately I wasn't with it enough to take pictures of the process so far. So I will recap what has happened up to now, then I will start taking picures as I go from here.
> 
> ...


Sorry -

Don't know how this got posted twice. Can't find a way to delete one copy. Must have used the wrong finger.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Ric said:


> *Removing the stalls*
> 
> I have been asked to do a blog on converting a horse barn into my woodworking shop. Unfortunately I wasn't with it enough to take pictures of the process so far. So I will recap what has happened up to now, then I will start taking picures as I go from here.
> 
> ...


Yep, we're watching. Show us some more.
Tom


----------



## Partridge (Jul 27, 2007)

Ric said:


> *Removing the stalls*
> 
> I have been asked to do a blog on converting a horse barn into my woodworking shop. Unfortunately I wasn't with it enough to take pictures of the process so far. So I will recap what has happened up to now, then I will start taking picures as I go from here.
> 
> ...


why 240v at eye level


----------



## Ric (Sep 29, 2007)

Ric said:


> *Removing the stalls*
> 
> I have been asked to do a blog on converting a horse barn into my woodworking shop. Unfortunately I wasn't with it enough to take pictures of the process so far. So I will recap what has happened up to now, then I will start taking picures as I go from here.
> 
> ...


Frank, It has been getting cold, but now it is warming up again. Had a day in the 80's this week. That's after having had 2 nights below freezing a week ago.

Partridge, I put them there to help distiguish them from the normal outlets. Obiously they have different plug configurations, but just one more thing to make them different.


----------



## Partridge (Jul 27, 2007)

Ric said:


> *Removing the stalls*
> 
> I have been asked to do a blog on converting a horse barn into my woodworking shop. Unfortunately I wasn't with it enough to take pictures of the process so far. So I will recap what has happened up to now, then I will start taking picures as I go from here.
> 
> ...


Ric

the name is Ryan Partridge and the reason i am asking is I am also it a remodel. and I jut installed a 100,000btu propane furnace in my shop<over>. am running ect. lines at four centers from ground and 220 2' from ground.

thank you.


----------



## GregS (Oct 18, 2007)

Ric said:


> *Removing the stalls*
> 
> I have been asked to do a blog on converting a horse barn into my woodworking shop. Unfortunately I wasn't with it enough to take pictures of the process so far. So I will recap what has happened up to now, then I will start taking picures as I go from here.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're coming along so well on the barn/shop/office. Even in my small shop, I am always grateful for having wired AC outlets at about 4 feet above the floor on each wall, and on multiple circuits. It was easy to do when the framing was open. I also tossed in lines for phone, intercom and 70V lines from the multizone background music system in the house. That also facilitates paging from the house to the shop, though having my cell phone in my pocket pretty much alleviates the need for the intercom and paging.


----------



## Ric (Sep 29, 2007)

*Turning doors into windows and enlarging windows*

Well, sorry I haven't posted anything in a while. Had company for three weeks, so things are a bit behind schedule.

I decided to go with the forced air heating system. Saving almost $2,000 and not having to add to my to-do list were irresistable!

Oh the joys of dealing with someone else's idea of "that's OK, it's just a barn" construction techniques!

I framed in the one door I am closing off (it will be behind my wood storage area). When I went to install the OSB, I discovered the 48" door isn't. It isn't 48" and it isn't square. It also is more than 8' tall. After a bit - OK alot - of jugsaw work and an added piece of OSB it is closed in. Now I just have to pull some board and batten siding so I can put the TYVEK in and re-side it.

Got the other three doors roughed in for windows. Got the siding pull around one and put the TYVEK up - no problem. Then I discovered that this 48" opening isn't either! It isn't square or 48" - seemed to be when I measured it, but the window sure didn't fit. This time I went after it with the circular saw. Looks like &*%#@^, but it fits! I'm going to remeasure those other two 48" opening so see how much the've changed since I measured them. Last time they were just a bit large, I hope they still are!<g>

Got some of the siding pulled around the 3 smaller windows. These better go OK, I framed them in! Of course I did go from 38" wide openings to 36" windows, so the only problem should be fixing the OSB around the window openings. We'll see. Oh the fun and games!

I did take a few more pictures. I'll see if I can get them up on my shop site.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ric said:


> *Turning doors into windows and enlarging windows*
> 
> Well, sorry I haven't posted anything in a while. Had company for three weeks, so things are a bit behind schedule.
> 
> ...


Remember the old adage

Measure once, cut twice.

Or as one of our members says: I've cut it three times and it's still too short.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Ric said:


> *Turning doors into windows and enlarging windows*
> 
> Well, sorry I haven't posted anything in a while. Had company for three weeks, so things are a bit behind schedule.
> 
> ...


It don't look like an old horse barn to me. You've done a good job so far.

Had a good friend back in the early 80's named Rick. He was from Bangor. We served on the same ship and used to drive to Bangor to visit and ski Mt.Snow. You've sparked some good memories. Fire anyone who thinks "It's just an old barn". They just don't care.


----------



## Ric (Sep 29, 2007)

*Installing the furnace and electrical work*

Wow! Time sure flies! After spending the fall taking online business classes, then doing a 3 month fellowship at the Center for Furniture Craftsmanship in Rockport, ME, I seem to have lost a bit of time!

Well, on to what is new so far. I got the furnace installed. As I mentioned earlier I had wanted to install radient floor heating, but just could not justify the added cost at this time. I got a used propane force air furnace installed for less than half of what it would have cost me to do the radient floors myself.

I have all the electrical work finished. On top of having 110V outlets about every 4' around the shop I installed 220V outlets about every 8' or so. I also put 4 - 110V outlets in the ceiling and 3 - 220V drop cords as well. The drop cords are placed where I plan on having my tablesaw, jointer and planer.

I used 4' "shop lights" for my lighting as they were the cheepest I could find. I nailed 1×4's to the trusses and then screwed the fixtures to them rather than hang them with the supplied chains. I cut the plugs off and hardwired them rather than installing enough outlets (23) to plug them into.

I enclosed the furnace and my air compressor in a "utility closet". I sheetrocked the back of it - made much more "fun" due to my drywall being very warped. (If your building materials supplier tells you that the sheetrock you ordered is "completely wrapped in plastic" - don't believe them! Mine was just covered on top, so the rain still got through from below and soaked it all. By the time I found out, it was all warped and mold had started to grow.) I used tongue and groove siding on the end as I will build my sheet goods storage there and want something a bit more durable than sheetrock for the back of the storage area.

Check out my shop site for the newest images.


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

Ric said:


> *Installing the furnace and electrical work*
> 
> Wow! Time sure flies! After spending the fall taking online business classes, then doing a 3 month fellowship at the Center for Furniture Craftsmanship in Rockport, ME, I seem to have lost a bit of time!
> 
> ...


That is going to be a nice shop when you get it done. You will have tons of room. Good luck!


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Ric said:


> *Installing the furnace and electrical work*
> 
> Wow! Time sure flies! After spending the fall taking online business classes, then doing a 3 month fellowship at the Center for Furniture Craftsmanship in Rockport, ME, I seem to have lost a bit of time!
> 
> ...


sounds like you are on your way.. how about some pics?


----------



## stanley2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ric said:


> *Installing the furnace and electrical work*
> 
> Wow! Time sure flies! After spending the fall taking online business classes, then doing a 3 month fellowship at the Center for Furniture Craftsmanship in Rockport, ME, I seem to have lost a bit of time!
> 
> ...


You will be the envy of many with a great bldg for a shop, lots of room and a beautiful setting - enjoy following your progress.


----------



## Jon3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ric said:


> *Installing the furnace and electrical work*
> 
> Wow! Time sure flies! After spending the fall taking online business classes, then doing a 3 month fellowship at the Center for Furniture Craftsmanship in Rockport, ME, I seem to have lost a bit of time!
> 
> ...


Gorgeous looking shop you have there!


----------



## GregS (Oct 18, 2007)

Ric said:


> *Installing the furnace and electrical work*
> 
> Wow! Time sure flies! After spending the fall taking online business classes, then doing a 3 month fellowship at the Center for Furniture Craftsmanship in Rockport, ME, I seem to have lost a bit of time!
> 
> ...


Hey Ric-It's great to hear that things are progressing so well. I'm sure it must seem slow to you, but I'm impressed with how much you have gotten done. It's going to be a great shop, and I could only wish it were back here in the great Pacific NW. We all miss you both, but couldn't be happier about how your work is going.


----------

